# Maximuscle Thermobol



## coldo (Dec 7, 2008)

Thinking of starting with a fat burner, already lost over 5stone without any supplements and starting to plataue(sp) as they say.

Has anyone used it? Is it effective? Other alternatives?

Thanks :thumb:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

My x flatmate used Thermobol- took 2 when he woke up before the gym...gave him a buzz...his BF was always under 10%....


----------



## hoggig (Dec 14, 2008)

To be honest, i don't rate the any of the over the counter fat burners. Thermobol, hydroxycut and the like are poor substitutes for either of the below.

Ephedrine or an ECA stack - Hugely more effective and cheaper by far.

Another alternative could be a clenbutamol cycle. Again reasonably cheap and with good research would give you excellent results in combination with a good diet and cardio.


----------

